# Howto

## fedeliallalinea

Come usare le risorse

Descrizione: Guida che spiega come muoversi tra la documentazione disponibile

Autore: =DvD=

Note: in italiano

Touchpad Synaptic @ Gentoo Linux

Descrizione: come poter settare il touchpad synaptic.

Autore: Little Cash

Note: in italianohttps://forums.gentoo.org/profile.php?mode=viewprofile&u=28695

Dual-mouse (Touchpad & USB) setup on a laptop

Descrizione: come poter settare il mouse presente sul notebook e uno esterno USB.

Autore: Joffer

Note: in inglese

Nokia & Bluetooth @ Linux  :Smile: 

Descrizione: il titolo mi sembra molto chiaro  :Wink: 

Autore: Little Cash

Note: in italiano

Usare scheda skystar2 su kernel 2.6.

Descrizione: volete vedere il satellite con la vostra scheda e con il nuovo kernel? Detto, fatto!

Autore: mrgamer

Note: in italiano

Far funzionare l'hibernate

Descrizione: ecco qui un howto per attivare l'hibernate sul vostro portatile

Autore: tuxlover

Note: in inglese

Cosa é, e come funziona hotplug

Descrizione: un ottimo howto che consiglio a tutti quelli che vogliono capire cosa sia esattamente hotplug.

Autore: motaboy

Note: in italiano

PPPOE

Descrizione: tutto su: PPPOE kernel-mode.

Autore: cloc3

Note: in italiano

A slimmer Gentoo

Descrizione: Installare gentoo con dietlibc

Autore: sledge

Note: tradotta in italiano da Ibanez-RgX

Eliminare Login Manager per X

Descrizione: Questa guida si rivolge principalmente a chi vuole eliminare il proprio graphical login manager.

Autore: FonderiaDigitale

Note: in italiano

spegnere e riavviare anche da utente

Descrizione: Lo scopo di questa guida è abbastanza chiaro: rendere possibile anche all'utente normale lo spegnimento e il riavvio del proprio computer. 

Autore: fctk

Note: in italiano

Masterizzare da linea di comando

Descrizione: Una guida (non completissima) di come masterizzare sia cd che dvd da linea di comando

Autore: fedeliallalinea

Note: in italiano

Installare Looking Glass 3D

Descrizione: indicazioni per installare Looking Glass il desktop 3D di SUN

Autore: fedeliallalinea

Note: in italiano, la guida e' deprecata perche' ora l'ebuild e' stato aggiunto in portage

Installare metisse

Descrizione: indicazioni per installare metisse un altro wm 3D

Autore: fedeliallalinea

Note: in italiano, la guida e' deprecata perche' ora l'ebuild e' stato aggiunto in portage

RealPlayer10Gold

Descrizione: installare RealPlayer10

Autore: fctk

Note: in italiano

Installare Screem

Descrizione: Screem è uno spettacolare html/php editor basato su GTK.

Autore: .:deadhead:.

Note: in italiano, guida deprecata perche' e' stato aggiunto al portage-tree

Gentoo e Vodafone connect card

Descrizione: ottimo howto per sfruttare la connect card gprs/umts della vodafone con Gentoo

Autore: midall

Note: in italiano

monitorare l'hard disk con SMART

Descrizione: Scopo di questa guida è quello di sfruttare la tecnologia SMART per assicurarsi che il proprio disco non ci stia preparando qualche scherzetto di cattivo gusto... 

Autore: fctk

Note: in italiano

X.org con Trasparenze

Descrizione: Una discussione sul nuovo xorg 6.8 con trasparenze

Autore: vari

Note: in italiano

Ebuild per driver eagle-1.9.8-r3

Descrizione: Installare diver eagle

Autore: Sleeper

Note: tradotto in italiano da mriya3

Evolution e spamassassin

Descrizione: Piccolo howto per utilizzare spamassasin per filtrare l'email di evolution 

Autore: Prodigy44

Note: tradotto in italiano da mriya3

Avvio da partizione esterna firewire

Descrizione: Come avviare un sistema linux-ppc installato in una partizione esterna con connessione firewire 

Autore: cloc3

Note: in italiano

Importare messaggi di posta Outlook

Descrizione: "come faccio a importare i messaggi di outlook su linux?"

Autore: nightshadow

Note: in italiano

Effettuare il join di un dominio Windows 2000/2003

Descrizione: Come usare samba in un dominio di Active Directory e sopravvivere

Autore: maalth

Note: in inglese

Telecomando (Lirc) & AC3/DTS

Descrizione: come trasformare una Gentoo box in un sistema multimediale completo, con tanto di telecomando e audio in AC3 e DTS via SPDIF.

Autore: Aratheba

Note: in italiano

Audio e HD Recording con Gentoo

Descrizione: Questo vuole dare una panoramica di come può essere possibile usare Linux come workstation per Hard disk Recording, usando i programmi disponibili. 

Autore: SteelRage

Note: in italiano

Creare uno stage4

Descrizione: Questo howto vi spiega come fare un backup della vostra gentoo dopo averla configurata.

Autore: allucid

Note: tradotto in italiano da fedeliallalinea

Limitare la banda

Descrizione: Sul meccanismo di controllo della banda di Linux c' è molto da dire. Una guida semplice per utenti che vogliono soluzioni semplici e pratiche.

Autore: abali

Note: tradotto in italiano da egolf

Codificare un DVD nel formato divx con mplayer

Descrizione: il titolo dice tutto

Autore: gutter

Note: in italiano

Abilitare TV-out NVIDIA + script

Descrizione: Vi siete chiesti come abilitare il tv-out della vostra nvidia? Questo howto fa per voi

Autore: midall

Note: in italiano

Correggere problemi al passaggio da gcc3.3 a 3.4

Descrizione: Cominciano a proliferare i casi da incasinamente da passaggio da gcc 3.3 a gcc 3.4 e motaboy ha scritto un bel howto su come fare a correggerli

Autore: motaboy

Note: in italiano

IrDA e Cellulare @ Linux

Descrizione: Ottimo howto per chi come me non e' mai riuscito a fare andare irda su linux

Autore: Thrain

Note: in italiano

ShFs Mounting Everywhere

Descrizione: Come montare una directory remota in locale senza uso di samba ftp o simili ma del solo ssh

Autore: koma

Note: in italiano

Conexant Accessrunner USB + Gentoo Linux 2.6

Descrizione: Il titolo parla da se

Autore: Momentime

Note: in italiano

Webcam Logitech QuickCam Zoom (anello bianco)

Descrizione: Fare funzionare la webcam con un pseudo stream video

Autore: DaVe&OpenMOsix

Note: in italiano

Guida alla codifica DVD9 to DVD5

Descrizione: Questa guida ha lo scopo di farvi capire, in pochi semplici passi, come effettuare il reauthoring di un dvd video a doppio strato (9 GB) in uno a singolo strato (4,7 GB). 

Autore: midall

Note: in italiano

p3nfs per telofonini symbian

Descrizione: Utile howto per montare il sistema symbian via nfs su linux e potere navigare tra i file

Autore: fedeliallalinea

Note: in italiano

Come connettere due computer con Bluez e Kernel 2.6

Descrizione: Altro howto con il titolo che parla da solo. 

Autore: Momentime

Note: in italiano

aMule con webserver e GTK+2

Descrizione: aMule con webserver e GTK+2 

Autore: FMulder

Note: in italiano

Utilizzare X da remoto

Descrizione: Abbiamo lanciato X da un computer e vogliamo, con un'altro computer in rete, utilizzare un qualsiasi window manager da remoto... insomma, utilizziamo X su un pc, che altro non e' che una sessione di X remota

Autore:mouser

Note: in italiano

Socksifare CVS per emerge

Descrizione: Come utilizzare emerge nel caso in cui bisogna scaricare i sorgenti da CVS e si è dietro ad un proxy.

Autore:ultimodruido

Note: in italiano

Wireless con chipset Atheros

Descrizione: Installazione di una scheda wireless della D-Link DWL-G520

Autore:maruscya

Note: in italiano

Configurazione degli hotkey di laptop Asus della serie M2

Descrizione: Lo scopo di questo howto è la configurazione degli hotkey dei portatili Asus della serie M2. 

Autore:gutter

Note: in italiano

Beagle, IL motore di ricerca desktop

Descrizione: Beagle e' un motore di ricerca per il desktop. Puo' analizzare svariati tipi di file [documenti, emails, cronologia web, conversazioni IM/IRC, codice sorgente, immagini, file musicali, applicazioni, log di ogni sorta]

Autore:unz

Note: in italiano

RAID 1 software

Descrizione: Questo breve testo vuol dare una veloce ma completa guida all'istallazione di gentoo su un RAID 1 software. 

Autore:fat_penguin

Note: in italiano

Come montare / nella RAM

Descrizione: Vuoi montare / nella RAM per un sistema super-veloce? Qui c'é quello di cui hai bisogno per far volare la tua gentoo 

Autore:veezi

Traduttore:Dhaki

Note: in italiano

Stage1+GCC3.4.3+NPTL su Stage3

Descrizione: Scopo di questa piccola guida è avere una intera Gentoo da capo a piedi , interamente compilata(nessun pacchetto escluso)in GCC 3.4.3

Autore:Bob P

Traduttore:paperp

Note: in italiano

localizzazione

Descrizione: Ho visto che ci sono ancora molte persone che non sanno come localizzare la propria distro preferita, quindi ho cercato di mettere insieme tutto quello che sono riuscito a trovare sulla localizzazione e lo scrivo di seguito. 

Autore:Bengio

Note: in italiano

Bonding: schede di rete ridondanti e load balancing

Descrizione: In questa breve guida vedremo come configurare due schede di rete in modo che siano ridondanti tra di loro.

Autore:fat_penguin

Note: in italiano

Volare con Gentoo

Descrizione: Come ottimizzare e velocizzare il sistema

Autore:asph

Traduttore:ErniBrown

Note: in italiano

Configurazione Scheda WiFi WG311-r2 (Chipset ACX111)

Descrizione: Ho deciso di scrivere questo howto per dare una mano a tutte le persona che mi hanno chiesto aiuto nella configurazione della loro scheda wifi con chipset ACX111 (Texas Instruments) e perchè ho trovato moltissime difficoltà io stesso nell'avere una connessione affidabile ed un sistema stabile. 

Autore:lavish

Note: in italiano

D-link DWL-G650 AirPlus 108M

Descrizione:Piccolo How-to per D-link DWL-G650 AirPlus 108M

Autore:neryo

Note: in italiano

Savage MX/IX e 3D

Descrizione: Attivare il 3D sulle savage

Autore:AIgor

Traduttore:Josuke

Note: in italiano

data recovery

Descrizione: Ho voluto riassumere in questo breve howto alcune tecniche di data recovery per cercare di risparmiare qualche infarto a qualcuno.

Autore:tuxer

Note: in italiano

rendere la propria macchina un router IGP RIP

Descrizione: Un piccolo how to su come impostare un proprio router linux in modo che gestisca la tabella di routing automaticamente

Autore:abaddon83

Note: in italiano

Gentoo LiveUSB

Descrizione:Come mettere la livecd 2005.0 su una chiave USB da cui fare boot e quindi l'installazione. 

Autore:IlGab

Note: in italiano

[Mini-HowTo] Modificare (veramente!!) i profili di Konqueror

Descrizione:Personalizzazione estrema dei profili di konquerror

Autore:Thrain

Note: in italiano

[HowTo]Backup con DAR

Descrizione:Come effettuare backup differenziali (e non solo) con DAR

Autore:Merlink

Note: in italiano

Router Gentoo con Supporto UPnP

Descrizione:Come creare un router UPnP per gestire una rete con pc windows

Autore:Ty[L]eR

Note: in italiano

Crea copie di partizioni danneggiate per recuperarle

Descrizione:Come creare copie di partizioni danneggiate, per poi di recuperare i dati in esse contenute

Autore:.:deadhead:.

Note: in italiano

Convertire filmati da pc a dvd

Descrizione:Come creare un dvd partendo da un file video

Autore:PboY

Note: in italiano

----------

